# use computer speakers for computer and tv?



## newguy5 (Oct 29, 2008)

my aux unit i have been using for my computer stereo (i mostly listen to mp3s) is going bad so i was thinking of buying the z-5500s as i hear they are great.  i would like to use them simultaneously with my 57" tv.  is there a way to hook them up to work with both?  i know guys do it, but i don't know if they just watch all of their movies through their computer and hook their tv up to their pc or if they have a switch to toggle between computer and tv for the speakers or what.  any input is welcome.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 29, 2008)

Assuming those are Logitech speakers you would have the 1/8" mini plugs on the ends where the output on a tv would likely see the standard RCA phono type. A store like Radio Shack or Circuit City will have the adapters for conversion of the plug types that split the left and right of each mini plug for use with a tv, vcr, or other analog audio source.

For pc use the a/v outputs from a tv if seen or a vcr would go into the RCA or s-video adapter cable seen with capture and tv tuner cards. Your analog source is then displayed right on your monitor. You can also connect a cable box or other source including internet tv and radio on pc provided you have a subscription there however.


----------



## newguy5 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah but would you still get the 5.1 surround sound through both and would you have to unplug it from the tv every time you wanted to use it in the computer and vice versa?


----------



## PC eye (Oct 29, 2008)

With a tuner/capture card you feed stereo sound usually heard in unless the tv has it;s own 5.1 surround seen with built in speakers. From there your sound card if installed or onboard then simulates the 5.1 effect. 

I run into this patching vcrs or camcorders into a tuner card here where the Creative software's speaker settings play the main role. Cordless headphones = headphones/stereo obviously; WMP and other audio playback as well as watching a dvd = 5.1 surround once the setting in the Creative sound mixer are changed.

The software settings determine the output to the speakers when plugged into the board or card installed if on pc. Or you can patch pc output as well as that from the tv into a separate amp or receiver to use both there by switching the input source usually seen with a button or switch depending what that is.


----------



## PunterCam (Oct 30, 2008)

When you say simultaneously, I assume you don't mean having sound coming through them from your computer at the same time as sound from your tv? (can't see any point in that...) - you just want them both connected up perminently?

The z5500s have an optical in and the '3 mini jack 5.1' inputs, both provide 5.1 inputs. I have my computer outputing through the optical into mine (for mp3s, cds, games, films, the z5500s have various algorythms for playing stereo in 5.1, sounds great), and my DVD player outputing 5.1  to the 3 minijacks. I dunno if I've missed something in your question though; this seems dead simple (but then again I am sitting in front of them!)


----------



## PC eye (Oct 30, 2008)

For pc sound output that's controled by the sound mixer for the card or onboard there. That determines whether it's set for headphones, 2 1/2, 4, 5.1, even 7.1. In order to run sound from any external source like a tv receiver you would first need to patch into the system by way of a tuner or capture device then being fed out to the speakers there.

For an external amp or receiver you are using for output from the tv you would need to have the option for a second audio source that would be switchable between the tv output and the incoming sound from the pc. On many tv sets you will note the a/v 1, a/v 2 s-vdieo, dvd jacks on the back where you switch between inputs simply with the remote. 

The same would go for seeing sound from both pc and tv into an external device like an amp or receiver. The best method for seeing actual 5.1 sound from both sources would be if you have digital I/O seen on both the tv and pc. Newer model sound cards as well as the onboard now seen will see that as well as the new flat screen lcd tvs.

Your speakers would only see input from one common source seeing both pc and tv sound patched into that. Ever seen an old stereo amp with a turntable(now cds), an fm tuner(non amplified receiver there), and tape deck or in more recent years dvd and cd players both plugged into it? 

Newer devices seeing remote controls often see a button or knob used as a selector to choose one source or the other. You still see only one set of speakers being commonly shared amongst various devices which would be pc and tv sound for you there.


----------



## newguy5 (Nov 3, 2008)

can you guys suggest a good sound card for the z-5500s?  right now i am using one from back in the day.  sound blaster 32 or something.  sounds fine for what i have, but no 5.1.


----------



## PunterCam (Nov 3, 2008)

Anything with an optical out would be perfect, as cheap as you can find - spending more is irrelivant when you output digitally.


----------



## newguy5 (Nov 3, 2008)

PunterCam said:


> When you say simultaneously, I assume you don't mean having sound coming through them from your computer at the same time as sound from your tv? (can't see any point in that...) - you just want them both connected up perminently?
> 
> The z5500s have an optical in and the '3 mini jack 5.1' inputs, both provide 5.1 inputs. I have my computer outputing through the optical into mine (for mp3s, cds, games, films, the z5500s have various algorythms for playing stereo in 5.1, sounds great), and my DVD player outputing 5.1  to the 3 minijacks. I dunno if I've missed something in your question though; this seems dead simple (but then again I am sitting in front of them!)



yeah, you had it right.  i just want to be able to listen to my music through the speakers OR watch a movie through them as well.  not at the same time.


----------



## newguy5 (Nov 3, 2008)

but you hook up one cord from the pc to the z-5500, and one cord from the dvd player or tv to the z-5500 (or do you need a receiver?), or does the tv/dvd player hook up through your pc's sound card?  why is this so complicated to me


----------



## PunterCam (Nov 3, 2008)

The z5500s have an optical digital in, a coax digital in, the regular 3 mini jack surround sound in, and a stereo mini jack in. You select which input you want from the control panel of the z5500, no extra stuff is required, providing your tv and computer can plug into 2 of the above inputs.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 3, 2008)

First off the tv or tv receiver has to have an output. Most self contained tvs will see only inputs like two a/v sources, dvd, and s-video while two component tvs seeing a receiver separate from the projection screen or large lcd would have analog RCA out and usually optical as well seen on the newer models.

Since the Z5500s have two forms of input PunterCam's idea would work as long as you see both types of output available. If the sound card lacks optical then you would be using the optical out from the tv while using the analog from the sound card.


----------

